# The Moon



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 4, 2007)

Hay:







...and the moon was like blood... Rev. 6:9.

Any takers?

G&P,

-CH


----------



## turmeric (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous photo!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 4, 2007)

That's that round, non-hot thing up there in the sky, right?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 5, 2007)

*I thought so too*

Hi:

Yes, it is a great picture. It was taken last week during the lunar eclipse. The red color of the moon is made when the sunlight is filtered through the Earth's atmosphere just before the shadow of the Earth blots out the light completely.

I was so reminded of the alarmists and their views that I could not resist posting the verse in Scripture.

Blessings,

-CH


----------

